# Took a few pics :)



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Took a few pics after i polished me Baby yesterday


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Good on ya mate very nice!!


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

I just love those wheels!! They were just out of my budget tho...
Nice looking car mate :thumbsup:

I'll have to get a few pics up myself...soon.

If you were ever thinking of changing the wheels drop me a PM


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Beautiful fella, black & gold for the win :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice great colour combination with the alloys:thumbsup:


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cheers for comments guys :thumbsup:. Yep I love the wheel colour combo too they seem to go well together.
She just sailed through her MOT again


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thats a rare colour,looks good mate!! Our old GTS-T Spec 1 was this colour,loved it


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yep Dark Grey Pearl not seen many others the same colour


----------



## iwanta34gtr (Jul 18, 2011)

Well done, fantastic result.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice rare colour


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

yes this color is very nice


----------

